# [SOLVED] Cannot delete unread email



## pderwael (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi there,
Running Outlook 2010 on Win 7 (patching up to date) with 3 POP accounts on Gmail

I have a mail in my "Unread mail" search folder which I cannot delete

Deleting the mail from the Unread mail folder does not give any error message, but the mail is still there (same after restarting Outlook)
Also, this mail does not reside in the folder where it is supposed to be stored (column "In Folder" from the unread mail)

Trying to open the mail throws the message "Cannot open this item. The message you specified cannot be found"
On Gmail, the message does no longer exist (every folder have been manually emptied)

What can I try next ??

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot delete unread email*

The delete .pst tool might do the job: http://download.microsoft.com/download/1/B/2/1B2DF423-53A7-4DDE-82C4-D0FF033251B0/DelPst.exe 
For a description of how to use it, see: Outlook Tools: description of sample tools for managing PST files in your Outlook Profile


----------



## pderwael (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Cannot delete unread email*

Thank you for your answer, but I don't think delpst does what I need to do: I do not need to remove a pst from my profile

What I need to to is to delete a single mail visible in the "Unread mail" search folder.

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot delete unread email*

Go back to the server and see if it's still there (Gmail). You might be redownloading it. Delete it at the source before it gets to Outlook.


----------



## pderwael (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Cannot delete unread email*



Corday said:


> Delete it at the source before it gets to Outlook.


Done that before posting...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot delete unread email*

Can you drag it to your Junk Mail Folder? If so empty the whole folder.


----------



## pderwael (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Cannot delete unread email*



Corday said:


> Can you drag it to your Junk Mail Folder?


Hi again.. before posting, I spent some time using the most obvious approaches: deleting, dragging elsewhere, mark unread, cleanup, delete all, archive, compact PST

Having said this, I have just found how to get rid of the problem: I have removed the search folder and recreated it... mail gone!

Thanks!


----------

